# I drove the "2011 Aston Martin V8 Vantage S" the other day...



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I spent a couple days with it in southern Spain. One day was on the Ascari race track. 

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/03/11/2011-aston-martin-v8-vantage-s-first-drive-review/

- Mike


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Great write up - and what a fantastic car.


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

Good review, as always. I'm somewhat surprised that you didn't post it at Engadget, though - isn't that the more proper place nowadays to post car reviews at?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I figure there is pretty much not enough drool in the whole world to suffice for the Aston Martin V8 Vantage S...

:thumbup:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

swajames said:


> Great write up - and what a fantastic car.


Thanks... it is pretty sweet. 



AlexK said:


> Good review, as always. I'm somewhat surprised that you didn't post it at Engadget, though - isn't that the more proper place nowadays to post car reviews at?


Pretty funny. :rofl:

Interestingly enough, I never heard from that guy. I was hoping he'd shoot me a note or something. :dunno:



LMC said:


> I figure there is pretty much not enough drool in the whole world to suffice for the Aston Martin V8 Vantage S...
> 
> :thumbup:


You should see the V12 Vantage. Ahhhh... you drool, then your eyes tear up.  Sexy sounding and faster than the V8 Vantage.

- Mike


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

Emission said:


> Interestingly enough, I never heard from that guy. I was hoping he'd shoot me a note or something. :dunno:
> 
> - Mike


Should I write some post again mentioning his name and "Engadget", so his "vanity alarm" software would trigger and he would post here again?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful car and another great job on the write up, Mike. That red stitching on the interior is pretty sweet looking, probably looks even better in person.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

So very pretty.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

chicagofan00 said:


> Absolutely beautiful car and another great job on the write up, Mike. That red stitching on the interior is pretty sweet looking, probably looks even better in person.


Thanks.

Yeah, it was quite beautiful. I never drove that exact car very far... I asked for a set of keys to do photography, and that was the car I ended up with (drove it maybe 100 yards). I spent nearly all my time in that bright blue (right-hand drive) car. I'm driving it in every picture in our photo gallery. :thumbup: I also took the white one out for about 45 minutes on the track. And, I took a gray/black one out for a long drive through the towns.

It was about 45 degrees outside in Spain - I have no interest in a convertible in temps like that. 

- Mike


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Here is a pic that I never published. These are the "street drive" cars. I took the gray coupe out for an extended drive. (That rock wall to the right of the burgundy roadster is where I climbed to take the lead shot in the story.)

Looks cold, doesn't it? 

- Mike


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Emission said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, it was quite beautiful. I never drove that exact car very far... I asked for a set of keys to do photography, and that was the car I ended up with (drove it maybe 100 yards). I spent nearly all my time in that bright blue (right-hand drive) car. I'm driving it in every picture in our photo gallery. :thumbup: I also took the white one out for about 45 minutes on the track. And, I took a gray/black one out for a long drive through the towns.
> 
> ...


That blue was stunning as well! :thumbup:


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Good writeup as always.

Was very interested given I love the Astons but it really sounds like the transmission kills it. I would not be able to deal with such a delayed reaction given the intensity of the rest of the car...it would drive me nuts...


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Justin T said:


> Good writeup as always.
> 
> Was very interested given I love the Astons but it really sounds like the transmission kills it. I would not be able to deal with such a delayed reaction given the intensity of the rest of the car...it would drive me nuts...


Thanks.

The transmission pretty much sucks when compared to the dual-clutch systems that are out there today (think how bad BMW's SMG I was). However, if squeezing that last tenth of a second isn't the primary objective, the Vantage S is a blast on the track/road. Cool car, just wish it offered a manual.

- Mike


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Great article!

I can see you being the next Top Gear host.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

LuvThatSam said:


> Great article!
> 
> I can see you being the next Top Gear host.


Ha ha... that is funny. :drive:

Never really thought about doing on-screen stuff.

- Mike


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Emission said:


> Ha ha... that is funny. :drive:
> 
> Never really thought about doing on-screen stuff.
> 
> - Mike


Your piece on running out of hydrogen in the MB would be perfect for Top Gear.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> Your piece on running out of hydrogen in the MB would be perfect for Top Gear.


Yeah that was both entertaining and funny. 

- Mike


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Emission said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, it was quite beautiful. I never drove that exact car very far... I asked for a set of keys to do photography, and that was the car I ended up with (drove it maybe 100 yards). I spent nearly all my time in that bright blue (right-hand drive) car. I'm driving it in every picture in our photo gallery. :thumbup: I also took the white one out for about 45 minutes on the track. And, I took a gray/black one out for a long drive through the towns.
> 
> ...


Too hot?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

ProRail said:


> Too hot?


Ha Ha... I like convertibles at 75 F and warmer. :thumbup:

- Mike


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

So I have a question: I'm thinking about upgrading from my Z3 M Roadster to one of these choices:

1. Aston Martin V8 Vantage (there are a couple online with 6-speed manual, but 2006, so 4.3L V8 instead of the S's 4.7L, both asking about $43000). 
2. Porsche 911 Carrera 4S NA or Turbo under $43000

Since this article was basically about which is better, but comparing the juiced-up models, what about the more affordable (and used) versions?


----------

